# Studying while Pregnant



## Caezzybe

Is anyone else trying to study while they are pregnant? I'm 15 weeks and doing an OU level 1 maths course. The course started in October and I got ok with it at first. However, since I discovered I was pregnant, it's been an uphill struggle with what seems to be one assignment after another. I've e-mailed my tutor who said that she will give me an extension on the next assignment, but I'm losing the will to do anything other than scrape a pass in the subject as I've got other things on my mind rather than studying every evening after work.

If you are studying too, how are you coping with it?


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi,

I know what you mean, I have graduated with my OU degree, so don't have to worry now, but i have been half way through a course then found out i was pregnant, then my brain packed its bags and went on a 9 month holiday leaving it rather difficult to get anything done!

I think concentration and ability are greatly impaired by pregnancy! I had to sit an exam pregnant!

All i can suggest it try and get this course finished, because with ou once you start and complete your first course you can pick up at any time.
It would be a shame to loose the work you have done from October.
Use your tutor for advice and use any extension given but try to catch up if you can because it will only put extra pressure on you to then get the next assignment in on time as it cuts into time you should have started that one!
Take breaks in study, you don't work after an hour or so anyway it just goes over your head, especially if you are hungry or thirsty.
Just try and set some study time for yourself just to concentrate on study, and try and stick to it, I know it is really difficult but hopefully your sourse will be over soon, and you can concentrate on other things!
Lastly, if you feel you can't cope, don't feel like you have to and don't beat yourself up if you don't finish this course, it has given you a good idea of what study is like and you can start again at any time in the future when you have the time and energy!
It took me years to complete my degree, i had children in between, and it is hard work!

:hugs: xx


----------



## 05wilkesm

How old are you hun? There might be more people who can relate to you in Teen pregnancy, the girls are great in there :) xx


----------



## tuesday

I am in my first year at uni studying biology, i just can't concentrate, i have so much to do. I need to tell my tutor but at the same time don't want to :)

I don't know what i will be doing in october either, do i take maternity or take a year out?


----------



## 05wilkesm

im taking a year out, but im doing a one day course aswell just to get some of my grades up so im not completely doing nothing, i would have gone and done part time college or something but FOB is going in the army and i think its important to spend time with bubba especially as her daddy wont be around much xxx


----------



## Jellyt

I was planning on completing the final year of my degree and would be finishing in May but by December I was so tired and found it really difficult to concentrate. I ended up suspending my education in January and i'm going back in January 2011 to do the final 4 months. I've had hassle from my parents etc but to be honest, it is really difficult when you're pregnant and you can only do what you can do. Don't feel bad if you need to take some time off or need extra help because you're doing something incredible and it's bound to take its toll on you. Good luck with everything xxx


----------



## Vicyi

When i was pregnant with my DD i was in my final year of Alevels. I just cut back on some of the hours i spent IN college and instead did more work at home where i was more comfortable. I also took plenty of breaks for food/toilet and made sure all my tutors knew i was expecting so that if i took unexpected time off they knew it was for a good reason. I worked throughout my whole pregnancy as well. I finished college at 33weeks gone and finished work at 36weeks gone and although it was soo tiring i was glad i finished the course and i now have 3 Alevels under my belt that i wouldnt have had before and that will help me to get back to college again next year once this LO is born. x


----------



## bumbleberry

im working full time and studying a degree part time at college twice a week in the evenings so Im shattered at the mo! im just trying to take it easy but i understand its hard


----------



## Bumpontherun

I know how you feel. I'm a doctor and as well as working full time I sat the first part of my professional exams when I was 26 weeks. I didnt want to do it but my boss insisted. I was exhausted and found studying really hard. I just tried to remind myself that if I passed I could really enjoy my year of mat leave but if I failed I would have this hurdle hanging over me and I would be even further behind my peers. I also allowed myself to eat as much as I wanted and just aimed for 2 hours of study a night with a break after an hour. I did pass and am now so glad to have it out of the way. Good luck, just imagine the relief when this course is finished!:thumbup:


----------



## karenmack

When I was pregnant with DS I was studying for a degree distance learning and worked full time and did struggle. I had quite a few extensions and didn't aim too high so was over the moon if I just scraped a pass with my assignments. To be honest my brain went to mush and was too tired but got there in the end! X x


----------



## GossipGirly

hi im in my second year doing a degree in childrens nursing gonna defer a year but def gonna go back cos i love it x


----------



## dimsumdimple

I know how you feel. I was studying for a health related degree up until I was 30 weeks, and the first trimester was especially hard - I sat 2 exams and one resit before I took my maternity leave, and I was working 4 days a week too. Super tiring. I'd only wanted to take 6 weeks off after he was born and then go back to finish my degree, but the uni have insisted I have 11 months off.

All I'd say is get lots of rest whenever you can, and try and relax. Remember that you're doing it for a better future for you and baby:)


----------



## Sparkles23

I work full time and also studying to become a sports massage therapist, it's fine at the moment but I'm trying to get case studies and revision done and not worried so much about the theory exams but the practical is about 4 weeks before I'm due so not sure how I'll manage that as doing the treatments is v strenuous anyway but I didn't want them hanging over me and don't want toquit so just keep telling myself that if I pass that will be it, no more exams and no more courses!


----------



## GossipGirly

yep il have nearly a whole year with baby xx


----------



## kglo

I about 12 weeks pregnant and studying a level 2 course with OU; I too have had to push my self to carry on, but keep going, its nearly at the end now. The problem I am facing is whether I start a new course in October when my baby is due?


----------



## tuesday

dimsumdimple said:


> I know how you feel. I was studying for a health related degree up until I was 30 weeks, and the first trimester was especially hard - I sat 2 exams and one resit before I took my maternity leave, and I was working 4 days a week too. Super tiring. I'd only wanted to take 6 weeks off after he was born and then go back to finish my degree, but the uni have insisted I have 11 months off.
> 
> All I'd say is get lots of rest whenever you can, and try and relax. Remember that you're doing it for a better future for you and baby:)

I was thinking the same, but i am a bit worried in case i couldn't cope. I might be easier for uni to decide for me :shrug:


----------



## lil_miss_pink

Omg I know exactly how you feel... I am not studying 1... or 2.... but 3 OU courses at the moment!!! 2 maths ones and 1 computing one. I'm also working full time. Sometimes I just burst into tears when I get home from work because I'm just so tired and all I want to do is go and have a nap, not sit at my desk for 4 hours trying to study!! 2 of my courses finish in June, bubs is due in July, then my 3rd course finishes in October. Then I will start 2 new ones, both in computing / programming!

It has been really hard but I know it will be worth it in the end. I don't think there is every going to be a good time to study as there are always going to be crazy things going on in our lives. I don't think I will ever do 3 courses at once again though, this has really pushed my limits!!


----------



## laura1991

I'm 3 days over and still planning on going to college! 
i know i need to do this for my baby as much as for myself 
xxx


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hello!
I'm in the final year of my degree, and I work full time too. It's not going too badly at the moment, but I am really tired. Any spare time I've had lately has been spent writing my dissertation, and I'm sick to death of it now!
Once I've handed that in, I've just got one more assignment and one more exam to do - and then I'm all done! I can't wait.
xx


----------



## sobersadie

I was half way through my childcare & education HNC when i was pregnant with my daughter and it was hard but i wanted to keep going. I only took 2 weeks off when i had her and then went back so i can finish it (im only doing it part time though). I think you have to decided if you want to do it or not and put the effort in or give it up to be honest. When i had my 1st baby i was doing a nursing degree and it was way too much to do while pregnant and i gave it up.


----------

